# Am I the only one?



## NewLeaf13 (Jan 19, 2015)

Am I the only one who hates the word Kawaii? Seriously, It makes me want to scream. I don't know why, but whatever... it doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is am I actually the only one? I can't be, right?


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

no you are not the only one uvu

(~-.-)~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate it so much. I joke with it with my brother. It's so mainstream here. It makes me cringe.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I hate it so much. I joke with it with my brother. It's so mainstream here. It makes me cringe.









so u hate mainstream things wow so indie


----------



## Mariah (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate words in general. Who needs language anyway?


----------



## Togekiss (Jan 19, 2015)

Meh. I don't love it, but it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 19, 2015)

Whoever asks "am I the only one" is never the only one.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

\kinda random but another kawaii thing that i hate is tiny/different coloured fonts in posts


----------



## doveling (Jan 19, 2015)

i know im not the only one
yeah that word's annoying


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 19, 2015)

i hate when people use japanese words entirely. Sure it's a great language but we speak ****ing english. it's just annoying and totally stupid.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> i hate when people use japanese words entirely. Sure it's a great language but we speak ****ing english. it's just annoying and totally stupid.



yea **** off foreigners


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 19, 2015)

kawaii

i dont know it doesnt bother me lol


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 19, 2015)

I suppose use of that word would be more common on other forums, maybe such as those centered around Japanese pop literature. Indeed, I recall the word being used often on anime and manga forums when I frequented both years ago. Nowadays I do not often hear it. Although I would much prefer not to use the word, it does not bother me. Over the years of using forums, I had been more bothered by passive-aggressive people, especially those who followed me around from topic to topic.


----------



## Chibiusa (Jan 19, 2015)

edit; I honestly don't know where I was going with that--I blame it on being 3 AM.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> yea **** off foreigners



eh perhaps i worded that wrong. i meant we as white people not foreigners


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 19, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> eh perhaps i worded that wrong. i meant we as white people not foreigners


Heh. Perhaps relatedly, reminds me when I referred to an anime by the name given the English dub version: _Case Closed_, and an anime fan went buck wild insane, scolding me for not using the proper/intended translated name: _Detective Conan_. Beforehand, that fan already pointed out in other topics that he was an American not of Japanese descent, never learned Japanese, and never went to Japan.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> eh perhaps i worded that wrong. i meant we as white people not foreigners



uh you kinda made it worse



Zulehan said:


> Heh. Perhaps relatedly, reminds me when I referred to a Japanese anime by the name given the English dub version: _Case Closed_, and an anime fan went buck wild insane, saying to use the proper/intended translated name: _Detective Conan_. Beforehand, that fan already pointed out in other topics that he was an American not of Japanese descent, never learned Japanese, and never went to Japan.



but the title _Detective Conan_ isn't even in japanese... you don't have to learn it or go to japan like what


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> but the title _Detective Conan_ isn't even in japanese... you don't have to learn it or go to japan like what


He said it was the proper translation, more faithful to the Japanese. I never bothered finding out. To me, both titles were fine: they referred to the same work. And yeah, I just scratched my head over that outburst.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> He said it was the proper translation, more faithful to the Japanese.



what's wrong with that then?


----------



## SuperVandal (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> uh you kinda made it worse
> 
> 
> 
> but the title _Detective Conan_ isn't even in japanese... you don't have to learn it or go to japan like what



your posts give me new life, thank you.

kawaii desu


----------



## Kiikay (Jan 19, 2015)

I like it LOL 
It sounds what it actually mean.


----------



## Joy (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a love/hate relationship with the word.
I do't "hate" it, but it is over used.


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> what's wrong with that then?


You mean why do I have a problem with him saying _Detective Conan_ is the more appropriate title? If yes, I did not have a problem with that; rather, I was taken aback that he felt I committed a grave offense by using the name given for the anime in an English DVD release. I never contested the idea that the other title was not more faithful to the Japanese.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> You mean why do I have a problem with him saying _Detective Conan_ is the more appropriate title? If yes, I did not have a problem with that; rather, I was taken aback that he felt I committed a grave offense by using the name given for the anime in an English DVD release. I never contested the idea that the other title was not more faithful to the Japanese.



so the problem you have is nothing to do with the context, but rather the manner of one person with which you are now generalising a community?


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> so the problem you have is nothing to do with the context, but rather the manner of one person with which you are now generalising a community?


Ah, I see; you took issue to my initial statement. Generalizing a community of anime and manga fans was not my intention. I am surprised I gave that impression. Sorry; must be poor communication skills. I ran an anime and manga forum for several years, and participated heavily in such communities for that length of time, as well. I considered myself just as much a fan, and speaking as a fan was taken aback that another fan would be that adamant about a translated title who was not himself versed in Japanese culture.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Zulehan said:


> Ah, I see; you took issue to my initial statement. Generalizing a community of anime and manga fans was not my intention. I am surprised I gave that impression. Sorry; must be poor communication skills. I ran an anime and manga forum for several years, and participated heavily in such communities for that length of time, as well. I considered myself just as much a fan, and speaking as a fan was taken aback that another fan would be that adamant about a translated title who was not himself versed in Japanese culture.



so they are wrong because they thought differently to you?


----------



## Zulehan (Jan 19, 2015)

Murray said:


> so they are wrong because they thought differently to you?


I do not know. My only issue is that he ranted at me because of what he saw as an offense on my part. I was not even aware there was an alternative title. By recalling the issue I did not mean to laugh in his face, though maybe that is the impression I gave? I will have to be more careful with how I communicate in the future, in that case.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2015)

You two, stop bickering, it's seriously not very kawaii of you.



In relation to the topic, if it's overused then yes, it's annoying. But hating the word is silly.


----------



## Murray (Jan 19, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> You two, stop bickering, it's seriously not very kawaii of you.
> 
> 
> 
> In relation to the topic, if it's overused then yes, it's annoying. But hating the word is silly.



go kawaii urself


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Its misused and overused in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Overused, especially by internet weebs.

I mostly use it to mock cute stuff I don't really use it seriously, lol.


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 19, 2015)

Eh, there's other words that makes me cringe so it doesn't bother me. I'm used to seeing/hearing it anyway.


----------



## P.K. (Jan 19, 2015)

I used to hate it so much when I was in that stage of self-loathing because of my weaboo phase. 
But now I feel indifferent to that word and maybe on rare occasions I'd say it (jokingly).
The only time it irritates me is when people actually use it seriously (same goes with baka) but one day... they will learn.


----------



## Brackets (Jan 19, 2015)

am i the only one who hates it when people say am i the only one


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 19, 2015)

Annachie said:


> am i the only one who hates it when people say am i the only one



r u a metallurgist too?

cuz that was some good use of irony


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> eh perhaps i worded that wrong. i meant we as white people not foreigners



i
_what_
just
?????????????//////////////


----------



## Astro Cake (Jan 19, 2015)

I hate it when weeaboos use it when speaking English.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 19, 2015)

I live in Japan. I hear it all the time. Especially when teenage girls are around. 

I actually am more tired of people (not in Japan, online) using the term weeaboo. That's way, way overused on the internet. Nowadays people act like if you like ANYTHING Japanese, you're a weeaboo. -_-


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> I live in Japan. I hear it all the time. Especially when teenage girls are around.
> 
> I actually am more tired of people (not in Japan, online) using the term weeaboo. That's way, way overused on the internet. Nowadays people act like if you like ANYTHING Japanese, you're a weeaboo. -_-



if you live in japan then duh youre gonna hear it.
likes japanese culture for what it is = not weeaboo
being rude and invasive and making people uncomfortable as well s bad hygeine and being obsessed with the animes and mangos desu desu = weeaboo


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jan 19, 2015)

That and the word "dreamie" makes makes me cringe


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah it's inappropriate to mix languages


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes. You are the only one on the entirety of earth that doesn't like the word Kawaii 

congratulations


----------



## lazuli (Jan 19, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yeah it's inappropriate to mix languages



?????????????????
??????????????????????????????
_???????????????????????????????????????????_



Jarrad said:


> Yes. You are the only one on the entirety of earth that doesn't like the word Kawaii
> 
> congratulations



[insert nge video of clapping] congratulations! congratulations! congratulations! congratulations!


----------



## CR33P (Jan 19, 2015)

god yes. i can't tell if people on here are using it jokingly or not


----------



## crystalchild (Jan 19, 2015)

i dont take the word seriously anymore. if someone uses the word kawaii, ill immediately question the sincerity of the use. it has become an ironic joke word in my experience.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 19, 2015)

depends on how it's used...


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2015)

If it's used with Japanese words, it's fine. 
If it's used with English words, it's not fine. 

But that goes with anything really, no matter the language. 

Don't even get me started with "hey onee-chan! What's up?"


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 19, 2015)

NewLeaf13 said:


> Am I the only one who hates the word Kawaii? Seriously, It makes me want to scream. I don't know why, but whatever... it doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is am I actually the only one? I can't be, right?



cool story bro tell it again


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 19, 2015)

Kawaii!Kawaii!Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!Kawaii!Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!
Kawaii!


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 19, 2015)

KAWAAAAAAAAAAAAII <3


----------



## Beardo (Jan 19, 2015)

It's for weebs


----------



## Greninja (Jan 19, 2015)

I don't even understand what kawaii is can someone explain?


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Feloreena (Jan 19, 2015)

If someone uses the word seriously it's pretty cringey. If it's used jokingly I really don't care or mind, it can be funny at times.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 19, 2015)

I think it's just something people like to hate for fun. I have no problem with it because all it means is cute, but to each their own I suppose.



Greninja said:


> I don't even understand what kawaii is can someone explain?



It means cute.


----------



## unintentional (Jan 19, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> Whoever asks "am I the only one" is never the only one.



I was going to say that 

Back in sixth grade, I actually came up to a guy, called him kawaii and got mad when he said "i uhm, don't understand." but thank god that is no longer the case.  I use it around certain people unironically, but usually I'm like "omg, that kid is so kawaii" (ironically)


----------



## Envy (Jan 20, 2015)

I do not like when anyone randomly tries to insert Japanese words into their vocabulary like that.


----------



## Bon Bonne (Jan 20, 2015)

I use the word every once in a while, oops.
but it's never in a serious way. I only do it when I talk to friends sometimes.
I don't really understand why people get so incredibly angry about it. it's just a word. it might be overused by kids that are really into Japanese things, but whatever. one day, they'll settle down and stop. except for some, maybe. :|


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

no man are you kidding? have you been on that website called Deviantart? people there make flame wars and huge endless ranting and arguments about this subject! yes all of this for using the word Kawaii~

I personally don't mind it, I mean just let people speak the way they like, if it's not hurting anybody then who cares?


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Jarrad (Jan 20, 2015)

this thread is so kawaii


i ship it


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't hate the word. I hate it when people use it in an English (or any language other than Japanese) sentence, just because they think it's 'cute'. 

If you're gonna use the word then at least take the time to learn/use the language because there's way more to it than that.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> no man are you kidding? have you been on that website called Deviantart? people there make flame wars and huge endless ranting and arguments about this subject! yes all of this for using the word Kawaii~
> 
> I personally don't mind it, I mean just let people speak the way they like, if it's not hurting anybody then who cares?



nobody cares about deviantart



Yui Z said:


> I don't hate the word. I hate it when people use it in an English (or any language other than Japanese) sentence, just because they think it's 'cute'.
> 
> If you're gonna use the word then at least take the time to learn the language because there's way more to it than that.



by people you mean weeaboos


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 20, 2015)

Yui Z said:


> I don't hate the word. I hate it when people use it in an English (or any language other than Japanese) sentence, just because they think it's 'cute'.
> 
> If you're gonna use the word then at least take the time to learn the language because there's way more to it than that.



shut up u kawaii woman


----------



## Amichann (Jan 20, 2015)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Yeah it's inappropriate to mix languages



So many cultures mix English with their native language though...even Japanese people mix English words with their language.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> nobody cares about deviantart
> 
> 
> 
> by people you mean weeaboos



that was just an example of people making flame wars on the internet over nothing >.>


----------



## bloomwaker (Jan 20, 2015)

Sometimes it bothers me, sometimes it doesn't. 
I feel like I've sort of out-grown the phase where I use it, but if someone is using it and isn't being obnoxious about it, my state of mind is "whatever".


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 20, 2015)

Chibiusa said:


> Whoever asks "am I the only one" is never the only one.



this right here. how many times are people gonna ask this?


----------



## samsquared (Jan 20, 2015)

did someone say
k-k-k-kawaii?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 20, 2015)

Who cares, language is language, it is used for communication. It doesn't matter if someone's not good in a language, as long as you can understand it and exchange ideas/thoughts/teach people.

Mixture of languages is completely fine, as long as it's understood.





I think the reason why a lot of people hate the word "kawaii" is because annoying people who were too over obsessed with some culture overused it, and that's how the word got a bad name.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I hate words in general. Who needs language anyway?



agreed


----------



## Rasha (Jan 20, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> did someone say
> k-k-k-kawaii?



come come kitty kitty, play with me *o*


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> come come kitty kitty, play with me *o*



No.


----------



## hoobster4 (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, that's a really Kawaii thing to say ^.^
Btw;
www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiaYDPRedWQ

K-K-Kawaii


----------



## Psydye (Jan 21, 2015)

I've never had the misfortune to hear people abuse that word into the ground(thank God)! I'm sorry to here that it's been abused to death in your vicinity, lol.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

yes you're the only one, you have been chosen.

but no really you're not the only person who dislikes the word 
I don't mind the word myself, but I can see why people would get tired of it
since the word is really overused especially by Weebs and such​


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 21, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> yes you are the only one
> you are the choose one​



I'm not correcting those spelling and punctuation mistakes.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jan 21, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I'm not correcting those spelling and punctuation mistakes.


did it myself thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2015)

I mostly use it ironically but sometimes I say it to describe something cute when I'm at a low point.


----------

